# Tractor with plow/blower setup



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

I tried searching for the answer but didnt have much luck finding it the closest answer i got was from a backhoe thread talking about the hoe making the machine unbalanced. And the machine bouncing back and forth from the rear tires to the front tires. But that some machines have ride control which release some of the pressure in the valves to lessen the effect.

My question is anyone with a AG tractor with a plow and blower setup get that same effect? If so how did you lessen or eliminate the problem. 

If i am driving down the road and hit a pot hole or bump in the road the tractor will bounce back and forth from the front to the rear tires and get progressively worst if i stay on the gas. But if i hit a bump/pothole and let off the gas and slowly get on the brakes to slow it down to about 5 mph to let the tractor settle. Then i have to do that everytime i come across a bump/pothole. Is there a way to eliminate that issuse other than the obvious (dont hit bumps/potholes).

Some info on the tractor: The plow is frame mounted and the snow blower is almost the same weight as the plow, the rear tires are filled to the top of the rim with beet juice. Tires are AG tires.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, put a suspension on it. Other than that, your living with the bucking bronco.
Fyi wheel loaders have this problem to, but the new ones have ride control that works the loader hydraulics.


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

Would swapping out the AG tires for radial tires help this issuse?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder if the loaded tires are creating the problem. 

Too much weight in the rear?


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Some machines have a transmission dump button that sends all the hydraulic fluid through the primary pump (if you don't have ride control), giving a smoother ride.

As Mark stated, maybe improper fluid filling (tires) is throwing it off balance. It should not be more than 75% of volume.

And as 06 said, road tires will give a smoother ride, but not the traction that AG tires offer.

I would first check for RC or TD, and if it still bounces, try draining all the fluid (or draining some) and see if it rides smoother.

That's all I got.


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

Its possible i was thinking about letting the beet juice out towards the end of the season to see how it drove with the tires unloaded. Ive driven the tractor down the road before with the tires unloaded with just the FEL on and have hit bumps/potholes and i could just let off the gas a little and it would settle right back down.

Just wanted to get some feed back from people on here as they are more experienced this is my 1st year with this setup.

Ive seen a video that someone posted on youtube driving down the road from a stop light to full speed. (



) If you watch the first 25 seconds the guy is just getting tossed around in the seat from hitting bumps/potholes and not the tractor bouncing front to back. Im not expecting a ride like a cadillac but the bucking bronco like dieselss said is terrible.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

The loaded tires really do not make much of a difference. Drive a tractor full spead and hit a bump, and you will be bouncing like crazy.
Something that can help is attach a nitrogen accumulator to the three point lift arms of the tractor. It is also something you can attach to the lift arm of the plow. The drive will be smoother, but once again hit a bump at full speed and be prepared to bounced around.


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

Neige;1898334 said:


> Something that can help is attach a nitrogen accumulator to the three point lift arms of the tractor. It is also something you can attach to the lift arm of the plow.


The HLA plow has a accumulator built in dont know if its nitrogen or not, i dont mind being bounce around in the seat. Its when the whole tractor bounces from the rear tires to the front tires and keeps rocking the whole tractor back and forth. To the point where it feels like the tractor is going to tip to the front and the plow will be on the ground even though its up. Ive been keeping the plow about 18 inches off the ground just incase it does happen. I dont know how else to explain it i guess i'll have to try to get some video of it some how.

The plow weighs just under 2200 Lbs the snow blower is 1984 Lbs but i thought because the plow hangs farther out than the blower, that is why i filled the rear tires.

Neige you run tractors with the nokian tires do they help at all with the road manners of the tractor vs. the AG tires or no?


----------



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

What size tractor? tire psi?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

We run a kubota m135, no ride control, with a 10-17 blade on the loader and double auger on the back, rear tires are filled. If I hit a pot hole wide open it will bounce around but not like you describe, maybe there is an underlying problem with the tractor/ setup


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

@ adino engine hp is 97 not sure of the tire pressure i'll check tomorrow. To give you an idea of the size of it i attached a picture, the dump is a F550 to give you a size reference. In this pic just had the plow on not the blower and rear tires weren't filled. Back end was really light.


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

Front tire pressure is 26 Psi, max Psi is 28
Rear tire pressure is 15 Psi, max Psi is 16

Dont think dropping the tire pressure will help me at best the results will be negligible at best. But i'll try lowering the pressure down some and do a test run tomorrow. What would you suggest as lowest Psi pressures i should try?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

That's an LS tractor. We have a dealer here that sells that same model with loader for around $325 CDN a month.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

I have ride control on my new Kubota and it makes a HUGE difference in ride quality!!!!
The other thing that you can carefully do is then it starts rocking to slowly lower the plow on the front to take the bounce out of it...just be careful not to touch the plow to pavement at road speed!!! It really doesn't take much to offset the rocking


----------



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice package, was that pic at the Durham fair? tire psi seems ok to me

I think its just a lot of weight hanging on the front at travel speed= bounce


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

adino1954;1899946 said:


> nice package, was that pic at the Durham fair? tire psi seems ok to me
> 
> I think its just a lot of weight hanging on the front at travel speed= bounce


Yes it was, that was before I put the blower on and filled the tires. I might give you a call tomorrow at work.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

ry_rock;1899536 said:


> I have ride control on my new Kubota and it makes a HUGE difference in ride quality!!!!
> The other thing that you can carefully do is then it starts rocking to slowly lower the plow on the front to take the bounce out of it...just be careful not to touch the plow to pavement at road speed!!! It really doesn't take much to offset the rocking


Hey ry_rock, you got a new kubota m7060 right? What does the ride control consist of? I just got my m7060 and the dealer never even mentioned anything about it. Also what are you running on it, blade, pusher, blower? Thanks


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you using 4x4 when traveling at high speed ? I know its not exactly the same but our tc45 can be a handful when traveling high speed in 4x4 after hitting bumps. If there isn't a lot of snow we use 2wd for high speed travel which is only around 16mph. in that tractor. What we can figure is the tires change shape especially the rear when it gets bouncing good and that throws off the gear ratio from front to rear so to speak. On smooth roads its never an issue but 4x4 high speed travel on rough roads just doesn't work. Never an issue in 2wd on the same roads. Call me crazy this is just something we have noticed, so maybe it will help you.


----------



## 06radoCT (Feb 20, 2014)

No its in 2wd, we havent had any snow to plow here yet i had to bring it to the site. Thats when i noticed the bucking bronco effect, i tried adjusting the height of the plow and blower to change the balance of the tractor to see if i could stop the rodeo show but no joy.

Im thinking Mark Oomkes is right with the tires being loaded is messing up the balance of the tractor. So my next question is will the tractor weigh enough if i drain the rear tires? 

The tractor would weigh just under 11,500 Lbs if i drain the rear tires so would the tractor weigh enuff to push the plow, the plow is a 8-13 snow wing.

The weight of the filled tires adds 2750 Lbs so 1375 Lbs a tire, only reason i filled them was i was planning on leaving the blower off while plowing then just hook it up and blow the snow. So i wanted the weight to counter balance the plow for when the blower was off.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Toxic;1900002 said:


> Hey ry_rock, you got a new kubota m7060 right? What does the ride control consist of? I just got my m7060 and the dealer never even mentioned anything about it. Also what are you running on it, blade, pusher, blower? Thanks


Yes just got it and had our first 2 day event!!
It was a Kubota option it seems to be a hydraulic flow control of some sort mounts right front corner of cab and connects to loader arm hydraulic hoses...makes a big difference!!
We are running a 9' pusher on the loader, have an 83"bucket and am running an 80" blower on the rear


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting. I would like to see some pictures of your setup if you get the chance, also one of that control valve if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732928730129367



https://www.facebook.com/thegardene...5712298184344/731722210250019/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/thegardene...1353796953527/731353660286874/?type=1&theater

I will try to get a picture of the ride control set up


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks good! How does it handle the 9' pusher? Still undecided what I'm going to put on the front of mine.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks I will try to get and post a picture tomorrow of the ride control
So far it's only been 1 storm but the 9' pusher worked great!!
I have seen guys on you tube pushing 10' pushers in some pretty heavy wet snow with some 7040's, we decided to go with the 9' for transportation purposes and getting into tight area we also have a couple of lots that have a lot of elevation changes, swails and crowning to run water and wanted to fit in all of the areas and scrape to pavement


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Toxic;1902202 said:


> Looks good! How does it handle the 9' pusher? Still undecided what I'm going to put on the front of mine.


Ride control pictures

https://www.facebook.com/thegardene...5217776567129/735217719900468/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/thegardene...5217776567129/735217753233798/?type=1&theater


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2007)

Ahh thanks, I see what you mean now. For some reason I was picturing some kind of hydraulic dampening valve to take the bounce out.


----------



## Dan R 4000 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is our machine finally. Thumbs Up


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

06radoCT;1897747 said:


> I tried searching for the answer but didnt have much luck finding it the closest answer i got was from a backhoe thread talking about the hoe making the machine unbalanced. And the machine bouncing back and forth from the rear tires to the front tires. But that some machines have ride control which release some of the pressure in the valves to lessen the effect.
> 
> My question is anyone with a AG tractor with a plow and blower setup get that same effect? If so how did you lessen or eliminate the problem.
> 
> ...


 I have blower a on the rear and plow on the front end loader. Yes you're I went over a whole today and it bounced like crazy. It's not that big a deal though.


----------



## Dan R 4000 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dan R 4000;1904100 said:


> Here is our machine finally. Thumbs Up


Tried this unit out today on 25 drives an this it the cats a** Thumbs Up


----------

